
Elon Musk proposes city-to-city travel by rocket, right here on Earth - tegeek
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/29/16383048/elon-musk-proposes-city-to-city-travel-by-rocket-right-here-on-earth
======
pvaldes
mmh, interesting, but maybe Musk should see further to a way to travel
(uncomfortably) for leisure. The idea can be designed with more important
objectives in mind.

Maybe like a sort of eyectable-seat ships for people working in (and living
around) nuclear power plants, or small islands under the influence of an
active vulcano, or a way to evacuate almost inmediately in case of a missile
attack. You can be more prone to forgive some discomfort or even pain if the
other alternative is worse.

------
user-on1
LOL, so this basically puts airline industry, healthcare industry and
insurance industry etc,. out of business if successful.

------
201709User
And then sell them to any country willing to buy. The bring-your-own-warhead
approach.

